# Amelia Island Fishing Locations



## justadawg (Jul 4, 2016)

We are going on vacation next week and I am looking for some good fishing locations... and maybe even a good place to catch some crab. We usually fish off the Amelia by the Sea Pier or off the beach (had more luck here the last couple of years). We dont have a boat, I was hoping to find some secret fishing holes around the island???


----------



## Balrog (Jul 4, 2016)

I am heading that way soon too and would also be interested in this question.  My son wants to surf fish.  I have never done that or much of any other kind of salt water fishing from a pier or beach.

What kind of set up do I need?  Line strength, rig, hooks, etc?


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 4, 2016)

Been going there for 35 years. I don't think the secret holes would be secret if I told everyone...hahah. :-D

If you don't have a boat, off the pier you mention or off the surf is your best bet to fish, honestly. 

The pier at Ft. Clinch is a pier to nowhere. Not worth doing.

There is fishing bridge across the south end of the island. I've seen plenty of people fish there, but I don't know how they do. 

Balrog- most of the best beach fishing is past the breakers, and before the sand bar. No need to cast out too far. Most people use a heavy surf rod, but I just like to use my regular spin set up with 15# braid. Mono will work as well. Fish a pinky fingernail sized piece of peeled shrimp on a carolina rig and a size 1 circle hook. 1 oz weight usually cuts it unless it's rough. The leader should be mono or flouro, 20 pounds (there abouts) will work. Just fling it past the breakers and keep your line tight. 

Typically you can wear the whiting out if they are biting, as well as ladyfish, blues, and a grab bag of other stuff. 

If you are using large pieces of cut bait, this might cut it because you will probably hook up with a 2.5-4 foot shark (especially when it's low light). Really, it's the only thing you're likely to catch with that bait this time of year.


----------



## burtontrout (Jul 5, 2016)

We caught a bunch of seatrout off of fresh shrimp there last year in late june. The set up fishing addict mentioned is close to what I used. I used 16 pound flouro. Good Luck.


----------



## DrK (Jul 5, 2016)

Southern part of the island would be your best bet.  The old Nassau bridge has been preserved for fishing and a lot of people catch good fish on it.  For surf fishing the southern end of the island which is the mouth of Nassau sound is also a great spot.  you can drive your car on the beach.  Access to the beach would also be the parking lot of the Nassau bridge.


----------



## justadawg (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks guys... any good places to find some crabs?


----------

